# Contacts Wanted...



## Voyager01 (Sep 2, 2014)

_Hi._
I am Nick. 
I am currently in Worcestershire and I would like to visit Greece in the spring. I am an experienced landscape gardener/property maintenance; a former English/creative writing tutor; a former small-holder; train signaler... I have many other skills - academic and practical... 

I look for a pleasant, quiet place to live while I write a novel... 

/SNIP/
_Thanks for your time,
Nick._


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*living working away from home*

hi nick,have you thought of looking at the dreamers and diggers site on line.there you may find people who want help on small holdings in return for room and food or you might house sit, the dog or just the house,lots of chances like that,it might be diggers and dreamers.


----------



## Voyager01 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Thank You*

Concertina,
I will search for this 'site later and have a look.
I appreciate the suggestion.
Good Evening,
Nick.


----------



## Magathis (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Nick,

You may also check this site for beautiful houses or appartments in Greece, for a short or long period of time. No commission asked, you contact the owners directly via their form: mywayholiday.gr


----------

